# North Dakota Boat Parade Coming to a town near you!



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Roost Buster's special!!!

For those of you that have missed out, there's still time to catch the North Dakota duck boat show! All makes, models, and sizes! Feel free to catch the show at your nearest interstate overpass or sporting goods store in the Fargo, Jamestown, Minot, Grand Forks, and Devil's Lake area!

_This message is brought to you by the NRRBA (NonResident Roost Busters Association)_


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

yeah coming back from our hunt this morning they were thick heading west on 2 it would have been fun to get a case of beer and enjoy the parade, and maybe they would throw shotgun shells at us instead of candy :lol:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I work on DeMers in Grand Forks and the traffic has been pretty steady all day. I can't believe the size of some of the boats people use...do they plan on a waterski/duck hunting combo? Tempurature wise it would probably be nice to ski this weekend.

Roost buster special....funny, too bad it's true.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:toofunny:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah woodie1, it was fun this morning...I can't wait until they pop every slough tomorrow and all the ducks funnel right into our spread. 3:30 and I'm waking your a$$ up!!!
:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I know where these topics usually go, so I'm warning everyone not to be the first person to break the forum rules.

Keep it friendly and funny. thanks


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Traffic just like it is coming into MN every weekend in the summer. Can you here the cash registers ringing. :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Im leaving in 15 minutes so i can beat some of the non res. to my spot. I dont think im gonna hunt this weekend next year because of all the troubles that you have to go through getting to your spots on time. Hopefully i will be able to hunt more durin the week. GOOD LUCK NON RES. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: Maybe ill see you at the bar tommorow


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

glad my third backup plan requires 2 hours of sleep and 10 minutes to get there  I LOVED watching the fact that 13(THIRTEEN) vehicles, nr and r alike, watched the field last nite that we are going to hunt on sunday.....nothing like a wet dream.....haha


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Duckslayer....that's crazy!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

There WERE birds there, not anymore. Someone shot them off of there this morning, must not have seen the big bright orange posters every 150 yards, not counting the one they drove over in the approach. That wrecks a good morning hunt.(4 guys...4 honkers, 8 cackelers and 14 mallards). Cackelers decoyed awesome haha.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I have seen a lot of people in the area!!! Good Luck to everyone and hunt safe!!


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Blue liscense plate syndrome. Its here again.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep Its in full swing. Hopefully all the ones I see coming by my place are headed to Sask. I did see Fred Zinks truck and trailer roll by tonight . Them camo flames on that trailer are sweet!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm not trying to bash a Mn guy here, but this is funny. I don't care who you are, this is funny. We got done this morning about 9:15 with our limit of honkers and I wanted to drive around a bit just to see what was happening in the area I hunt. So I come upon these 3 vehicles and had no clue what the hell they were doing where they were at, but I meandered along the road a little ways and come upon 3 canoes in a ditch, yes in a ditch. The slough did not extend beyond the ditch and they had their canoes in the ditch just ready to hammer something. It may be the most ridiculous thing i've ever seen in my life. 3 canoes, 1 ditch, no water beyond the ditch, and a couple MN jokes that we had to throw out upon seeing it. The most optomositic thing i could think of was,,, good luck fellas.


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

Just a thought&#8230; but could we as ND sportsmen propose some type of bill in the next session about the use of boats for hunting waterfowl. I know this is just another method of hunting but it has obvious affects on the pace of the migration. Unfortunately most that use boats don't care about it because they only have 2 weeks to hunt in ND so a fast migration is ok. But I guess if we did get something done on this issue there would be more early morning drowning. What are you thoughts?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Remember guys, this is how they grew up hunting.

If we rolled out there trying to hunt the fields we'd probably have a rude awakening too.

There are a lot of ND boys who hunt out of boats too. To each his own I guess.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Just a thought&#8230; but could we as ND sportsmen propose some type of bill in the next session about the use of boats for hunting waterfowl?


If memroy serves Rep. Todd Porter had that bill in the hopper in '03 but the market hunters shot it down. They *need* the extra pressure to drive the birds onto their leases. Every little bit helps.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I t hink the problem with all the NR all you are complaining about all relates to the fact that most NR (me included) dont know how to hunt in ND...... and you know what... most probably dont know they are even doing it wrong.....

So thank you for all the people here that have taken the time to help out and teach others all the things you have learned... I for one NR hunter will be hopfully "doing things right" this year... but others need help so the more everyone can educate the better everyone will be in the long run..


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Chris is right "WE" as minnesotans grew up hunting out of boats if you don't have a boat your pretty limited on the areas you can hunt over water most of our pot holes and sloughs are bottom less pits that you can't walk in, on our bigger bodies of water and rivers you have to use a boat to get to the prime spots, points, and bays so you end up hunting out of the boat as well. The mentality is water=ducks=boat.

Sounds kind of silly but maybe something in your regs stating that if you plan on hunting water for ducks and geese in most cases you don't need to bring a boat ?????

Not sticking up for the boat guys just letting you know where the thinking comes from. I never have brought a boat out the but I did bring a belly boat out once in case we needed it to retrieve birds, and i remember stripping down to my tighty whites before I had a dog to retrieve a duck that fell a little short during an upland hunt.. :lol:


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

Chris
I did not post to make it a resident/nonresident forum but the numbers are very clear on who is using boats to hunt the birds.

Dick

I was unaware of the bill in 2003 that Porter introduced but sure would like to review it, as something does need to be done if we are planning on keeping what we grow RIGHT HERE in this state past the first weekend after the boats come.

Apeterson

Great post! THanks for being open to the education.


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

To add a little perspective to this "topic": I'm a Minnesotan and I usually bring out my boat, a small 12 foot carsten skiff. I usually never hunt out of it or use it. There have been times we've needed it based on the water conditions to set out decoys. I'm not lucky enough to live in North Dakota and water levels fluctuate from year to year. On the marsh I've hunted since the 90's it was over my head in the late 90's right near shore but the last few year you could waded the whole marsh. I also have a small SUV and we use the boat as a trailer for the decoys.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a couple points on the subject:

1) First of all, it is rather comical seeing some of the rigs. I have to say on our way back Friday afternoon me and my buddies were busting a gut at some of the ways the non-residents haul in their supplies. I'm not saying its bad, in fact several were very ingenuitive, but still, seeing a boat on a trailer with a boat flipped over on top and another sticking half way out of a topper...well...its some serious ******* packing skills!

2) There have been several times when I have thought about how nice it would be to have a small little canoe or boat just to retrieve a duck or get out to an island. WE hunt a slough in New Rockford that has muck up to your waste. Even the dogs were having a tough time. In that a boat would have been ideal to go out and retrieve the ducks.

In short, I'm not bashing the non-res hunters, just making some points. Nobody is perfect and we all hunt differently. The fact is, this happens again and again every year, so obviously it must be working. Why otherwise would they bring up all those supplies? Besides, if I was spending my life's savings to hunt two weeks, I'd want as much crap as I could bring just in case. I always think of the "just in case" factors. Anyway, good hunting.
-Tyler


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Boats also work good for hauling gear if you don't have a trailer! Just one man's opinion.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i have been broken of my boat hunting ways through this site, in fact i prefer a field over something i have to use a boat in now, unless im shooting divers. but in defense of the NR's, i went out on saturday morning in MN and tried to field hunt, found the area, found the field, it didnt have birds on it but it was pretty close to a good roost, so we thought we would be set. well, lets just say it didnt work. what im saying is that its rare to find a minnesotan that could hunt a duck on the field in his home area, it simply doesnt work because the ducks stick mostly to water(people will argue that with "but one time" storries, but in the big picture its true, mn ducks stick more to water, the farther east you get the more true it is). so that also means unless he gets into hunting early season geese, he doesnt have the equipment to hunt in the fields when he is in nd like the residents do. i guess its an issue hardly worth argueing over. so i wont go on, but if i were a resident i sure wouldnt complain about three mn guys chillin out in a ditch, that just means nd got their 100 bucks a peice, and they arent in your field, no worries.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

boats are just another "tool"...if a guy is driving hundred of miles to hunt I'd think they'd bring everything they would need or might need...

If you ban boats. ban driving vehicles and atvs in fields! & yeah I'm a resident who hunts out of a boat.(of course it's on DL and that's a whole different monster  )


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

About six years ago Chris talked me into a hunt around thanksgiving where we paddled in a canoe, in whitecaps, out to an island for ducks and honkers. We didn't have a lot of time and a storm was brewing so like an idiot I said ok. Well as the morning hunt comes to an end three guys get in the canoe and ride the waves to shore. Chris and I are stuck on this island for what seemed like hours. Turns out of the three guys who went to shore one went to a T-wolves game and left us, one had a broken leg, and the other was 14 years old. So gimpy and the 14 year try to paddle to the island to get us, no luck. About this time I am wondering how Chris would taste if I get snowed in on this island from hell. Finally that afternoon the canoe comes from the other side of the small lake. Turns out gimp and 14 loaded up the canoe, drove around and launched the canoe with gimp guiding it and left the 14 on the shore. I was so glad when we finally hit the shore.

Moral: takes guts to hunt out of a boat and while each of us hunt a different way I'll take the blind in the field anyday!!!


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

I "dry" hunt and hunt over the water. Water hunting actually takes less equipment: waders, 2 dozen mallard decoys and a good dog. Field hunting takes up much more room: finisher blind, full bodies and maybe ATV.

Minnesota has some awesome field hunting later in the season for both ducks and geese. Every year my friends and I field hunt for mallards and have terrific luck in western Minnesota.

Either way, I'm going to North Dakota this weekend. I'll be water hunting and I'll be soaking up every second of it. :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Eric Hustad said:


> we paddled in a canoe, in whitecaps, out to an island for ducks and honkers.
> !!!


That could've been a case of natural selection there Eric..
:eyeroll:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Kiedro is still my hero!!! :beer:


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

Well said diver-sniper. The only way we ever knew how to hunt ducks was on the river/backwaters/sloughs, etc. You can hunt the fields once the migration comes through, but until then it is water only! My guess is that deer hunting here is a little different than in ND, but to each their own. Our group has learned through the years how to do it and it gets better each year. See you on the 26th ND (no boat in tow)


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Like a lot have already said, the whole boat thing is just a lot of guys not knowing that it isn't really necessary in ND to have a boat. Our first year up there, we were lucky enough to stay with a resident up there, who told us what we would need and wouldn't need. He told us to leave the boat at home. Turned out that all the areas he took us to hunt were all hard bottom sloughs that were waist deep or less and didn't really need a boat. HE did bring a little 12 foot boat to put decoys and guns, etc in to walk out into the larger sloughs though. Wasn't really necessary but it did make it easier to have some place to lay your gun, shells, food, etc down and not have to hold everything while walking.

A lot of it is also a lot of guys come from area where you HAVE to have a boat to duck hunt. I hunt where the Mississipi and Illinois river join. All we have are state ran public duck hunting area where there are numbered and assigned duck blinds. None are where you can walk into them. You have to have a boat. I know of several groups of guys that go up there each year to hunt. They dont take boats because they now know it is not needed. Maybe a lot with boats are first timers, or just prefer to have a boat. Maybe a lot don't realize you can field hunt for ducks up there. We didn't until I started reading it on here. We hunt small sloughs when we come up there. Down here, I have actually never seen a duck in a field down here. It just doesn't happen that much. Ducks stay where there is water down here. Period.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

The moral of the story is decoyer is a big city guy who hates non-residents hunters and then there are the rest of us.


----------



## NRroostshooter (Oct 4, 2005)

oh boy....here i go. I have been checking on this site to get excited about my trip to NoDak coming up soon. I hate to even admit that I am from out-of-state for fear of the retaliation...but, alas, I have come out of the proverbial closet (not that there's anything wrong with that).

I help moderate another hunting/fishing site from a state that will remain nameless... I guess I am one of those "NRs" that youse guys despise so much, but i want you all to understand that most NRs travel to NoDak for waterfowl hunting out of passion, rather than an attempt to ruin everything for all of you.

I cant remember which thread I read it on, But i have to disagree with one gentleman who stated that NRs travel out of their own state because "they have ruined the hunting there." Obviously, that guy doesn't know a whole lot, and its people like him that type remarks like that on an internet message board that SOMEONE will read and actually think it is true. You have to separate fact from fiction, and I applaud Chris and his crew for giving it an honest go...

so, here i am, an out-of-stater, who has a deep-rooted passion for hunting, fishing, the out-of-doors, and especially waterfowl. I will travel over 30 hours by car (without a boat in tow  ) to hunt ducks. My wife may think I am crazy, but she knows that I will spiritually and mentally shrivel up if not for the opportunity to chase ducks.

I guess I am just trying to give you guys a better understanding of how lucky you are to have decent waterfowl hunting in your very own backyard. Flyway routes are changing. No-till farming has its impact. Global warming (or whatever you want to call it) is a part of the puzzle. Locally, hunting pressure and hunting tactics play a role in short-term changes in migrations. DU will tell you there are ducks everywhere. Delta will tell you the predators are eating every egg and duckling out there....but still, we want to sit here and argue about a NR "ruining my favorite hole."

I agree that, in order to preserve what you guys have, there needs to be some restrictions placed on numbers of hunters, rest days, half day shooting hours, etc....but a week set aside just fo ND residents (from those on the other side of the fence) is the spoils system at work. Its all about perspective....

Enjoy what you have and use this message board to educate the out-of-state roost shooter. It can only happen one person at a time, but remember that the internet is a very powerful beast, so watch out when you post your "opinion" because some greenhorn out there will take it as fact.

I have been to ND on at least 15 different occasions and have found the local people to be quite un-assuming and friendly for the most part. Have i run into serious a-holes? You bet, but I don't talk about them like they are the norm....so please practice what you preach and maybe help out a NR hunter who is ruining a good roost by lending him some field decoys or even letting him hunt with you....you never know what you might come of it....but until then, enjoy the opportunity that is out there and respect the resource.

until then, watch out, cuz here i come...and dont worry, i am bringing my own dekes, my own field blind, and my own dog....


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

The only thing I question is your sanity because I don't know why anyone would spend all that money to come all the way to North Dakota to shoot a few ducks! But other than that I think that for the most part you are more than welcome and as far as the others well you have those kind in Tennesee, too. Have fun and enjoy our state!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Enjoyed reading your post as you have a good sense of humor and intelligent reasoning. I have friends down in Hendersonville and over in Franklin KY. They still come back every year for deer season and one of these I going to try and make it down to hunt there. Have a good trip up!!!


----------



## MChase (Feb 28, 2005)

Hunting in Tennessee, especially the northeast part of the state can be classified as mentally incompetent for a duck hunter, but I regularly hunt 40 to 50 days a year. I will typically set out 1 to 3 doz decoys and hunt for 3 or 4 hours to SEE, not shoot,but see 10 to 12 ducks. If it works out 3 or 4 will decoy, if not, I enjoy the day I had and will try again tomorrow. I am planning on coming to ND later on this month and hope to be able to enjoy some quality time hunting both waterfowl and upland birds. I have never hunted a field for ducks and rarely hunt fields for resident Canadian geese locally, so this will be a tremendous learning experience for me. I am coming with the hopes of seeing large numbers of birds and if I am lucky maybe I can actually get some of them to work into my decoys. I plan on having a good time and enjoying the scenery and trying to learn as much as I can about a new method for hunting waterfowl. I have garnered alot of information from this forum and I hope to be able to use it not only to increase my chances for success, but also to respect the people who live and hunt in ND.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I gotta admit, when I saw the name "NRroostshooter" I was expecting the worst in your post but I applaud you for being level headed.

I agree in education and is why I posted the thread on tips:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=17317

Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

All the nonsense topics are going to the hot topics, again, this is not what the site is about.

MOVED


----------



## NRroostshooter (Oct 4, 2005)

nonsense topic from a level-headed southerner....

i think there's a compliment in there, somewhere.



i saw in another thread where you huys get all giddy over a summer duck...err...I mean wood duck. we have lots of them. wanna trade a big, fat greenhead for a woodie or two? we have wild hogs, too.

boy, i am gonna step back and wait on all the PMs of your favorite honey-holes in return for a limit of woodies and a wild hog hunt....


----------

